# For The Few Who Remember (warning: awkward stage flashback)



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

THIS little puppy...

Awkward puppy is awkward










And the derpiest of dorks













... tell me when and how it grew into this 










Trent at 3 years and 5 months old. 


Trent says: "_WHEEEEEE_! Adulthood, here I come!"


----------



## *Lisa* (Nov 20, 2011)

What a stud!!
I love how much GSDs change over the years  They always keep us guessing!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Thanks for sharing your boy with us, he matured so handsomely. Very nice.


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

Wow, super handsome!


----------



## doggerel (Aug 3, 2011)

So sweet! A fun transformation to see in photos.


----------



## 4TheDawgies (Apr 2, 2011)

That is quite the transformation! <3


----------



## Freddy (Apr 23, 2009)

great looking dog. I had a bi color once, and when he was a pup all people would ask was, "when is he going to grow into those ears?"

When he grew up, he was a good looking GSD. So is yours.


----------



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

WOW he is stunning! and I LOVED your "narration"


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

WOW. He is breathtaking. 

I've got an awkward one right now  Can't wait to see what he becomes.


----------



## m1953 (May 7, 2012)

What a fantastic looking dog. It is truley amazing how these guys transform from dorky to magnificent


----------



## m1953 (May 7, 2012)

Btw I love the dorky times as much as the regal looking time


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Trent was a very handsome derpy puppy and so a hansome adult.


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

gorgeous boy!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

Beautiful boy!


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

Thanks all! He was such a silly adolescent/puppy, but I never realized how awkward he looked until I flipped back through those pictures :wild:



Freddy said:


> great looking dog. I had a bi color once, and when he was a pup all people would ask was, "when is he going to grow into those ears?"
> 
> When he grew up, he was a good looking GSD. So is yours.


Haha, he got quite a few comments about those ears and paws! Funnily enough that was the only stage where his ears were ever too big for his body. For a German Shepherd, he didn't really have any crazy ear phases (which was a bummer for me, because I love the teepee and radar ears!). 



Sunflowers said:


> I've got an awkward one right now  Can't wait to see what he becomes.


Well, if the parents are anything to go by, I bet he'll be quite the looker


----------



## Angelina03 (Jan 9, 2012)

Awkward puppy was adorable and turned out pretty amazing!


----------

